# Pandora issues



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks to anyone who checked this out... Got in my car to drive home tonight and Pandora magically started working like it should. Weird.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

agreendc, 
Glad to hear that it seems to have resolved itself for now. Keep us updated if anything should come up!
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

Actually it appears that now I have intermittent Pandora functioning. I always am able to use my phone through Bluetooth and it seems that the Bluetooth audio always works as well. 

I think I need to return to the dealership anyhow. Since I have this really annoying rattling that comes from the passenger door when the stereo is played at anything but a low volume.


----------

